# Sopressata Vicentina (In the style of)



## indaswamp (Jan 6, 2021)

My afternoon freed up. Had room in the chamber for 5kg more salami so I worked up the recipe last night for Vicentina. I used both Marianski's and Len Poli's recipes along with the PDO regulations for Vicentina, which hails from the Veneto province in Northeastern Italy along the Po river. This salami has the fat finely ground with the lean a little larger. It is very thoroughly mixed, and upon drying it is much softer than most salamis. It is one of the oldest salamis on record, being easily identified by the unique spice profile of cinnamon, clove, and rosemary. Merchants and Traders were said to be able to identify the salamis from the region from the spices.

I reduced the spice profile of Len's recipe by 1/3rd. I ran the fat through 4.5mm plate, lean through 6mm plate. Used Chianti wine for the high acidity and steeped 8 cloves of crushed garlic in it overnight. Stuffed into 60-65mm beef middles.

Spices, salt, cure#2, dextrose, and wine(with garlic) and starter culture..






crushed garlic in wine..





Lean and fat chilled ready to grind...





Thought I snapped a pic. of the fat and lean grind and the final mixing, but I did not....bummer...

Well, here they are trussed hanging in the fermentation trash can.





Stater culture was mixed in around 1:00pm so sometime around 7-8pm tomorrow night they should be ready to move to the chamber...and now it will be full.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 6, 2021)

Sounds amazing. Pic didn’t post. You are definitely the king of these type salamis. I gotta try it sooner or later.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 6, 2021)

I dont see any pics.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 6, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Sounds amazing. Pic didn’t post. You are definitely the king of these type salamis. I gotta try it sooner or later.


Thank you jcam222. I don't know about King, but I've spent many years wrapping my head around what it takes to make salami before I got started. Not necessary, but I wanted to understand the ins and outs before I started. And yes, you do need to get started, it's a great hobby!


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 6, 2021)

Pics are there now.  Looks great


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 6, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> I dont see any pics.


How about now? It is easier for me to type on my laptop rather than my phone, and the fastest way to upload pics. is on my phone, so I either have to upload the pics first, or type the post out, then pull out my phone and drop in the pics....just give me a few minutes to finish, pics. will be posted.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 6, 2021)

I was very skeptical of the spice profile when I saw it. I had to go into the kitchen last night and mix some up and whiz it in my spice grinder, then smell it. Wow! All three spices are very strong spices, so I knew I'd not need a lot. When mixed together, the aroma was fantastic! I knew I had to make some Vicentina!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 6, 2021)

pc farmer said:


> Pics are there now.  Looks great


Thanks pc farmer...


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 6, 2021)

Recipe I used:

*Sopressata Vicentina*

Lean Pork; Leg, loin, shoulder   700g
Fat; Back & Belly     300g

Sea Salt  22.5g
Cure #2  3g
Dextrose  4g
Black pepper, coarse ground 2.7g
sugar, raw 3g
*cinnamon 0.235g
*clove  0.15g
*rosemary 0.15g

3 cloves garlic steeped in 20mL chianti overnight.
1.25g Flavor of Italy starter culture in 60mL distilled water
2g mold 600 in 1/2 cup distilled water (mix at least 5 hours before application)
(3) 60-65mm beef middles, 24-25" long

*If only making 1kg. I recommend multiplying the amounts by 5 so you have enough to whiz in a spice grinder. Then weigh out .535g of the spice blend on an accurate scale.


I made 5kg. of Vicentina, 3 salamis.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 7, 2021)

IDS, Looking good !!!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 7, 2021)

Inda

You been making some gooooood stuff.

I miss it


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 7, 2021)

Sounds great
When is the tasting party for all the things you been making???
Give me heads up so I have time to get there.

Warren


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 7, 2021)

Glad the pics got straightened out. That's a great looking process and it sounds like it's gonna be a great sausage. You sure do turn out some fantastic looking stuff Keith!! Keep up the great work...I love seeing it   



HalfSmoked said:


> When is the tasting party for all the things you been making???
> Give me heads up so I have time to get there



Yah...what he said!! Hey Warren, think you could swing by and pick me up on your way to Keith's? I'll split gas costs with you 

Robert


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 7, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> IDS, Looking good !!!!


Thanks Crazy!



SFLsmkr1 said:


> Inda
> 
> You been making some gooooood stuff.
> 
> I miss it


Thanks Rick. You know those big offset cookers on wheels people tow to cookouts? You need one of those except it would be a curing chamber! LOL!
Seriously though, why the hell did I wait so long to start doing this? I'm really having fun!



HalfSmoked said:


> Sounds great
> When is the tasting party for all the things you been making???
> Give me heads up so I have time to get there.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren. I'm really looking forward to the big dinner parties we use to put on before Covid hit...I'll have lots of different stuff for the board!



tx smoker said:


> Glad the pics got straightened out. That's a great looking process and it sounds like it's gonna be a great sausage. You sure do turn out some fantastic looking stuff Keith!! Keep up the great work...I love seeing it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Robert! I just wish my chamber was larger so I could keep making more products!!! LOL!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 7, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Thanks Crazy!
> 
> 
> Thanks Rick. You know those big offset cookers on wheels people tow to cookouts? You need one of those except it would be a curing chamber! LOL!
> ...



Yeah aren't we all just our kids and grannies would be great.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 7, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Glad the pics got straightened out. That's a great looking process and it sounds like it's gonna be a great sausage. You sure do turn out some fantastic looking stuff Keith!! Keep up the great work...I love seeing it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would love too Robert but I have to clean up my act first. My 11 year old granddaughter has me in time out.   

Warren


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 7, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Would love too Robert but I have to clean up my act first. My 11 year old granddaughter has me in time out.



Don't feel bad Warren. Tracy has me sitting in the corner with the "dunce" cap on. At least we waited till after Christmas to be bad   

Robert


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 7, 2021)

Thats what i miss about a garage. My cure cabinet i built.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 7, 2021)

Well, the Vicentina reached pH of 5.19 in 27 hours....






You can see from this pic. how well commuted the fat and meat are, even more so than Milano Salami. Hung them in the chamber with the rest of the salami. Now we wait.....


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 1, 2021)

Proposed recipe changes:
*reduce cinnamon to 0.12g/ Kg. - use an accurate gram scale that can weigh to 0.01 grams.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 1, 2021)

My wife said hey you have a small fridge in the side bay. Yeah but way to small.
Then go buy one for the shed, Naaa to hot in the summer time.

Hey how bout in the back of the RV?

Then i got this.....LOL


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 1, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Proposed recipe changes:
> *reduce cinnamon to 0.12g/ Kg. - use an accurate gram scale that can weigh to 0.01 grams.


Cinnamononomon 
can really over power meat. My mom used to use it in some of her mexican food, one time she used too much...Just 1 time lol


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 1, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Cinnamononomon
> can really over power meat. My mom used to use it in some of her mexican food, one time she used too much...Just 1 time lol


Yep...I knew that going in, but even the reduction to 50% of suggested amount was a tad too much. It certainly does not take much....0.12g cinammon is like 1/8tsp or less. It is still a good salami. Will be great for a charcuterie board with fruit and cheese.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 1, 2021)

Wow, great job. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 1, 2021)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/some-salamis-are-finishing.305564/page-2#post-2195432


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Mar 9, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/some-salamis-are-finishing.305564/page-2#post-2195432



Interesting - I didn't realize there was a Northern Italy version of this salami.  I thought they came from Naples and lands to the south.  That will be my next ferment, though not very dissimilar from my current project.  The southern version uses Calabrian Pepper powder (or paste) as a major component along with crushed pepper flakes and whole peppercorns, all of which makes it pretty peppery.   I'm still trying to figure out how to press the Salami under weights in my busy kitchen during the ferment stage, all while maintaining a high humidity.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 9, 2021)

Mmmm Meat said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to press the Salami under weights in my busy kitchen during the ferment stage, all while maintaining a high humidity.


I made a press...
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/got-my-sopressata-press-made.304337/#post-2171791

Use damp kitchen towels between the boards. The towels help to keep the salami from sticking to the board and keep the RH% high around the salami.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 9, 2021)

The first Calabrian sopressata I made I used way too much pepper sauce. After doing some research, 4% pepper sauce and 2% pepper powders in the combination you like. Can go more sweet or more hot....


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Mar 9, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> The first Calabrian sopressata I made I used way too much pepper sauce. After doing some research, 4% pepper sauce and 2% pepper powders in the combination you like. Can go more sweet or more hot....



That's great info - I'll put that in my notes for next time.  I kept the chili powder low for the first batch - something like 2% with no pepper sauce.  I was going to use smoked paprika too but I totally forgot until after the links were stuffed.   Anyways, your Vincentina version looks really good too.  Pretty much a perfect outcome.

RE: your meat press - You weren't messing around!   You put some thought and dollars into that.  I'm more likely to keep it low tech and use weight lifting 20 lb. disks on top of baking sheets.  Thanks again for the ideas.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 10, 2021)

4% pepper sauce and 2% pepper powders are the max... you can use less...


----------



## Robert H (Mar 12, 2021)

Do you ever have issues when you have salami and muscle cuts (salumi) curing at the same time? I am just curious, as I will be doing some salami's in near future and am on my first batch of meat in curing chamber. I know your weather is hot and humid in your area. The weather here is comparable for about four months a year, as  we are surrounded by, lake Erie, lake St Clair, lake Huron and it is hot and humid as hell.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 12, 2021)

My chamber is inside my house so It's a pretty stable environment. 68-72*F, 40-55RH%....

When dry curing large whole muscles, it is better to dry slow as possible because moisture has a long way to travel from the center to the surface of the muscle. Generally, my RH% is higher near the floor of my chamber and lower near the ceiling. The difference in RH% runs about 5-8%RH. So I can raise or lower product depending on the RH% needed. This is one advantage of running the dehumidifier on the top shelf as opposed to on the floor of the chamber. Also, the intake vent is raised up off the floor in my new unit by about 18". There will be less air flow near the floor as well.
The temp. is a little warmer near the ceiling as well because of the dehumidifier....and warmer air will have a lower RH% because it expands...colder air contracts and increases RH%. Temp. difference is about 3-4*F.....but it is enough to give a 5-8%RH difference.


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Mar 12, 2021)

Two questions:   
1)  all things being equal, what RH% would you run your chamber if you're curing a Capicola and salami at the same time?  I see several recommendations for 55 degrees and 75% humidity for the coppa, which might be a tad lower than salami though I've seen those numbers for salami too.

2) I couldn't handle the guesswork in using litmus paper to test salami pH.  It didn't seem worth the downside risk.  So I bought a pH meter and my first batch of salami is all good a week into drying.  Is there any reason to keep the sample meat saved for pH check after the ferment is over, the numbers are fine, and the meat is in the drying chamber?  I threw it out then decided to retrieve it and ask before committing to sending it to the landfill.      ....again, many thanks!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 12, 2021)

Mmmm Meat said:


> 1) all things being equal, what RH% would you run your chamber if you're curing a Capicola and salami at the same time? I see several recommendations for 55 degrees and 75% humidity for the coppa, which might be a tad lower than salami though I've seen those numbers for salami too.


True answer....it depends....
Meaning, it depends on where you are checking the RH%. 75% at the top of the chamber on top of the top shelf? No problem...that will put the RH% 80-83%RH near your Salami and Salumi.

Evan Gramm is an old member here...he posted some absolutely beautiful salumi with no case hardening. When asked, he said he runs his chamber 80-85%RH. If you drop it to 75%RH you will get case hardening.

Home chambers are imperfect. Generally the air flow in most refrigerators is too fast. This is compensated by the long rest period between cooling cycles. I've toyed around with the use of a fan on the top shelf blowing directly on the ceiling at very low CFM in order to simulate a commercial drying chamber...the blades were barely turning...still too much air flow.
Every chamber is different, so you will have to troubleshoot it...which is difficult having never done this before. 

There are trade offs... if you target too low an RH% too soon, the dehumidifier will run almost constantly trying to pull the moisture out of the unit. This will raise the temp. in the chamber faster, thus the unit will run cooling cycles faster...thus in an effort to target a lower RH%, you will dry the surface faster because of too much airflow from the unit cycling too much. It is all a balancing act.

Outside of a home drying chamber, I'm sure 75%RH will work just fine, but I find it impractical as mentioned above...


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 12, 2021)

Mmmm Meat said:


> 2) I couldn't handle the guesswork in using litmus paper to test salami pH. It didn't seem worth the downside risk. So I bought a pH meter and my first batch of salami is all good a week into drying. Is there any reason to keep the sample meat saved for pH check after the ferment is over, the numbers are fine, and the meat is in the drying chamber? I threw it out then decided to retrieve it and ask before committing to sending it to the landfill. ....again, many thanks!


I too had problems with litmus paper. the range is not tight enough to get a good reading. I bought a Milwaukee 102 pH meter. It is the most accurate for this application IMO because of the temp. reading. But there are really good reviews with the new Apera models. One of the benefits is that the Apera shows the slope every time it is used to measure pH. So you know the probe is accurate and when to replace.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 12, 2021)

I generally just let the test samples sit on the top shelf until I pull the salamis. I use them for good mold "islands" between batches...keeping good mold growing in the chamber.......


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Mar 13, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> I generally just let the test samples sit on the top shelf until I pull the salamis. I use them for good mold "islands" between batches...keeping good mold growing in the chamber.......



Good idea.  I'll go with that.  

I purchased the Apera PH60S.  I was leaning towards the Hanna Pocket Probe but it seemed more fussy in maintenance.   The Apera is simple to calibrate and the tip can be cleaned with warm soap/water after use.  I'm very happy with it (except for the $200 price tag).


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 15, 2021)

FWIW...Evan Gramm is the owner of Craft Butchers Pantry online....


----------

